# new fiction started



## mysteryscribe (Jun 22, 2006)

I started a new photography story on my blog so do you want to be informed when I add material?   Or do you feel it is inappropriate use of the space here.  Either way is fine with me.


----------



## terri (Jun 22, 2006)

maybe over in off topic....  We have plenty of space if you want to remind folks.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks thats why i asked...


----------



## JamesD (Jun 22, 2006)

'Bout dang time...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 22, 2006)

James this is not the new serial but a novel that you should like.... http://www.2hot2cool.com/11/deacon1/place.html  from back in the day when I could keep the plot in mind for more than a week.


----------

